# 1968 Stingray Mini Twinn



## stingrayjoe (Nov 16, 2017)

March 1968 Mini Twinn original paint.


----------



## Ralphy (Nov 22, 2017)

Just curious,  how much is a bike like this worth?


----------



## Rollo (Nov 22, 2017)

... Nice rear saddle there Joe ...


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes Sir thanks!

I am grateful to all I was able to buy parts from. The CABE is the best place for me to enjoy the bicycle hobby.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## indycycling (Apr 2, 2018)

Very nice!  I really like the whitewalls on these. Mine had been replaced unfortunately.


----------



## indycycling (Apr 2, 2018)

Do you have any more pics of your front seat?  Underneath as well?  I've not seen one like yours before. Note the springs, etc, on mine.


----------

